# Is there a way to post icons without the name next to them?



## Paddles (Aug 11, 2011)

I really hope there is :X


----------



## Cyril (Aug 11, 2011)

:usernameicon: as opposed to :iconusername:
Try it out


----------



## Fay V (Aug 11, 2011)

:usernameicon: I believe.


----------



## Paddles (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------

